# SOS Shelter needed



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi folks this is request for help,  my van is leaking like sieve it's a 1995 Mercedes ambulance fibreglass built, and the seams have started to fail allowing our lovely British weather ( rain) to invite itself inside!!!

I'm asking if anybody has a barn or unit I could rent for at least a week to repair the seals.  And also if anybody could offer the manpower to help me do this.  Those of you who know me know  that if I could do this myself I would, but sadly this is beyond my ability.

I don't intend attempting this before the new year as it's a busy time for us all and a few more leaks between now and then is not going to make much difference!

I'm Cheshire based but with the right offer of help I'll happily travel..

Thanks.  :help:


----------



## Minisorella (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh Sue, that's not good news... I hope someone can help


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi ya,
If ALL else fails, give me a PM,  I am in Kent at the moment, BUT happy to travel back up to a place I know in Bedford that has a barn for a few days in order to help do a repair !. I ofcourse will help free of charge, you just pay for Material required & Barn / farm storage. (I fancy I'm A bit too far away though !).


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 4, 2016)

In the meantime get someone to put a tarpaulin over it  :hammer:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

Just a thought, If you have currently got a park up,& room for my van  next to you, we might be able to just get a Tarp & fashion a shelter to work under using my van, Saves rental of a barn, just sort my space out !.
I can come up almost immediately & help out & stay as long as it takes (Within reason), & got plenty of on board power if required !.

You supply the Donuts ofcourse !


----------



## n brown (Dec 4, 2016)

Sue, get a tarp over it till better weather, don't know much about fibreglass but this test seems to suggest 3M5200fc is a good adhesive Which adhesive sealant is best? - Practical Boat Owner


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 4, 2016)

sorry to hear about your difficulties


is there a motorway bridge you could park underneath   - on an approach road roundabout  -  or even park under some trees to get some relief from the wet stuff for a while ?   put bowls/towels under the worst bits if you can - do you have a de-humidifier  or could you borrow one  ? 

i wonder if izwozral knows anyone ?  - he is from cheshire


----------



## n brown (Dec 4, 2016)

cheap tarp GREEN HEAVY DUTY WATERPROOF TARPAULIN TARP GROUND SHEET LIGHT WEIGHT CAMPING COV | eBay


----------



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> If ALL else fails, give me a PM,  I am in Kent at the moment, BUT happy to travel back up to a place I know in Bedford that has a barn for a few days in order to help do a repair !. I ofcourse will help free of charge, you just pay for Material required & Barn / farm storage. (I fancy I'm A bit too far away though !).



Thanks for that generous offer...my son lives in Bedford ish maybe we can sort something out :bow:


----------



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2016)

n brown said:


> Sue, get a tarp over it till better weather, don't know much about fibreglass but this test seems to suggest 3M5200fc is a good adhesive Which adhesive sealant is best? - Practical Boat Owner



I did buy sticks like sh*t but cannot be used if there's a chance of frost.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

I will give the farmer a bell, to make sure the barn is available, but my offer of help stands.


----------



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Just a thought, If you have currently got a park up,& room for my van  next to you, we might be able to just get a Tarp & fashion a shelter to work under using my van, Saves rental of a barn, just sort my space out !.
> I can come up almost immediately & help out & stay as long as it takes (Within reason), & got plenty of on board power if required !.
> 
> You supply the Donuts ofcourse !



Cheers Zombie, the van is parked in front garden but it's small and the road outside is like rat run, everybody owns 2 cars or more and parking wars spring to mind lol hence the need to do it somewhere else.  Plus the need to keep it out of the frost until sealant goes off.


----------



## rockape (Dec 4, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> sorry to hear about your difficulties
> 
> 
> is there a motorway bridge you could park underneath   - on an approach road roundabout  -  or even park under some trees to get some relief from the wet stuff for a while ?   put bowls/towels under the worst bits if you can - do you have a de-humidifier  or could you borrow one  ?
> ...


Ral is away in OZ for about the next 5 months, ive not seen him on the forum lately.


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 4, 2016)

rockape said:


> Ral is away in OZ for about the next 5 months, ive not seen him on the forum lately.



i know but he was here a little while ago.....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

Right, No go on His barn as he now needs it for his own Machinery over the winter months.

BUT if you can find somewhere for our vehicles, I can help more or less anytime.


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 4, 2016)

Oh Sue wish I could help in some way hope you find a solution soon.


----------



## Stanski (Dec 4, 2016)

*A TENT - Idea*

Hello Daisymini,

I can only suggest another alternative  than those given which is an old 6 berth tent - possibly found in a charity shop or car boot may be large enough to tie over the roof.  

Good luck with it, and with help such as NestingZombie's gesture you'll have it sorted.


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 4, 2016)

Glad to help Sue, if its northish of Lincoln. Just give us a shout. Seeing a friend who's husband works on a pig farm  in East York's next weekend. He might know of somewhere. Will be in touch if he has any suggestions.


----------



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> Glad to help Sue, if its northish of Lincoln. Just give us a shout. Seeing a friend who's husband works on a pig farm  in East York's next weekend. He might know of somewhere. Will be in touch if he has any suggestions.



Thanks Sue much appreciated but I would also need some volunteers to undertake the work in that location, I just wish I could climb a ladder..problem solved I'd do it myself xx


----------



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2016)

runnach said:


> Also, park van at an angle, as steep as possible, this will allow rainwater to run off, quickly.



There isnt an angle to solve it lol. It's coming in the cab drivers side, across bulkhead, and now at the back corner...!!!  It's a simple fix I'm unable to do..
Once sealed il just redecorate the interior lol


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 4, 2016)

just a thought SUE (daisymini)  could you put out a call for a barn or shelter in your area on facebook or gumtree  etc.    how about a request on the local radio station  someone is bound to have something in your area........and NZ seems more than willing to travel and help....bless him..

do wish you good luck in getting it sorted sue.........take care....trixie


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 4, 2016)

daisymini said:


> Hi folks this is request for help,  my van is leaking like sieve it's a 1995 Mercedes ambulance fibreglass built, and the seams have started to fail allowing our lovely British weather ( rain) to invite itself inside!!!
> 
> I'm asking if anybody has a barn or unit I could rent for at least a week to repair the seals.  And also if anybody could offer the manpower to help me do this.  Those of you who know me know  that if I could do this myself I would, but sadly this is beyond my ability.
> 
> ...



My heart goes out to you wish there was something I could do. Its awful having to sit helpless and watch I can fully sympathise. Hope you get sorted before any lasting damage is done:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 4, 2016)

thinking out of the box cud u look up the  weather and see if here is somewhere close by which is/will be drier than where you are now?  you could drive there overnight maybe


----------



## 2cv (Dec 4, 2016)

Just looked at the forecast and frost should not be a problem from Wednesday onwards. Hope that you get this sorted soon.


----------



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> thinking out of the box cud u look up the  weather and see if here is somewhere close by which is/will be drier than where you are now?  you could drive there overnight maybe



I have tried, and Martlet who is one of our members took me to a possible location recently but sadly they haven't got back to me.   My problem is not only location but the fact I'm asking for help to do it for me as I cannot do it myself.  
It's a relatively simple job albeit time consuming that if I was physically able I wouldn't  need to ask for help and I would enjoy doing.

Nothing in life is free....and  I do not expect free gratis for the work..x


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 4, 2016)

*So warmed ...*

We do not have the problem that Sue has and cannot help - in Portugal. So warmed by the warmth of support, advice and offers of help members have offered. Wild campers - you do yourself proud. 
Sue sure it will be sorted soo.  X


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

Clunegapyears said:


> We do not have the problem that Sue has and cannot help - in Portugal. So warmed by the warmth of support, advice and offers of help members have offered. Wild campers - you do yourself proud.
> Sue sure it will be sorted soo.  X



& Thank you to The owner of this site, Providing us ALL with the Platform to Help & Be Helped. Seriously.


Now where's the Donuts !.


----------



## n brown (Dec 4, 2016)

Sue i don't trust that 'sticks like poo' stuff
i'd rather use Stixall which can be put on wet surfaces . here's some reviews. and i've used the clear stuff, it's not as good as the white Everbuild Stixall Extreme Power Cartridge White 300ml


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

Yeah Have to say I use Stixall a fair bit where Mechanical Fixings can't be used or are at best 'Suspect'
I'm also a HUGE fan of Puraflex,,love it love it love it.


----------



## daisymini (Dec 4, 2016)

n brown said:


> Sue i don't trust that 'sticks like poo' stuff
> i'd rather use Stixall which can be put on wet surfaces . here's some reviews. and i've used the clear stuff, it's not as good as the white Everbuild Stixall Extreme Power Cartridge White 300ml



I've always used sikaflex..love the stuff..went to screwfix this was the alternative and can be used on wet surfaces...


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 4, 2016)

To be perfectly honest, I would use a fibreglass repair kit (or several) as they are easy to work with, albeit a little messy, are unaffected by frost and weather.

All you'd need is to paint a little of the adhesive over an affected area then apply a layer of glass cloth, repaint with adhesive, doing this you build up a few layers until it is as thick and strong as you require.  For sealing leaks at seams, you probably wouldn't even need the glass cloth, just hand paint it with a generous layer of the adhesive working it well into the joints.  I've used the stuff to repair kayaks in the past and weather wasn't a problem as long as the surface is dry when you apply it then it can do what it likes after it's on, dries to the touch in a matter of a few hours and is fully proofed after 24 hours.

Probably be best to scrub with a very stiff, or wire brush before trying to seal the joints first.

Unfortunately, me being just outside Perth doesn't help you at all, but in an emergency you could erect a small contraption to work under as the work is undertaken a bit at a time ... at least that's what I'd do.  It kinda depends on the size of your van as well, if it was a small van it would go under my nephew's carport but a bigger van won't fit.  I often do work under flyovers (A9 usually) if the rain is preventing me from getting on with a job.

As a temporary measure, even just getting some gaffer tape along the seams will help reduce the water ingress to an extent.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 4, 2016)

To be fair, until someone actually sees what the problem or issues are, it's difficult to advise on a repair, I have to say though a Fiberglass Repair kit is the LAST thing I would use IF it's an Expansion Joint or Seem that has failed !. I would want Something more Flexible in that scenario. But you may be right ofcourse !. It's surely a case of seeing what's therev& what's failed in my view


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Dec 4, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> To be fair, until someone actually sees what the problem or issues are, it's difficult to advise on a repair, I have to say though a Fiberglass Repair kit is the LAST thing I would use IF it's an Expansion Joint or Seem that has failed !. I would want Something more Flexible in that scenario. But you may be right !.



Good point ... never considered that.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 4, 2016)

*fiberglass*

Dont forget to dill the holes to stop it in it's track. 
Toolstation or screwfix  do very large blue tarps 7m x3m


----------



## delicagirl (Dec 4, 2016)

if you can see where there is a crack on the exterior of the van can you tape it ?  i have had some tape over a hairline crack for months and months now and it stopped the water ingress  -   i managed to do it myself by driving the van right up to a picnic table in a sheltered little  CR  parking spot so that i could stand on the table and tape it up  ....   i guess i startled an elderly dog walker   -   but we soon got chatting.....


----------



## flyby (Dec 4, 2016)

hi have pm you


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Sue,
Sorry I can't help with a barn, but from our experience on fibre glass boats I would be very careful to get the right sealant, because it can be a sod to get out if you choose the wrong one and it still leaks. The type I have used satisfactorily is a polyurethane one like this Bond-It PU18 White - High Strength Polyurethane Adhesive & Sealant EU3 Cartridge - Seals & bonds in engineering, construction, automotive & marine applications elastic characteristics make it suitable for vibrating environments: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & T


----------



## stonedaddy (Dec 5, 2016)

*Plastic*

Hi Sue I have just seen this thread. What I have got is a couple of very light pvc dust sheets. They are very weak  but cover a big area. Once on and fastend down with tape or something I think they will stop the ingress temporary while the job needing doing is inspected. That will give you time to get the materials for doing the job. I will come over and put the dust sheets over for you. 
.... Tom ....


----------



## Martlet (Dec 5, 2016)

*Helping those who would help.*

Good morning Sue,

I would go for the temporary gaffer tape fix, to keep the water out until the sunshine returns. Then do a proper fix.

There are several members within easy distance of your current location who probably wish to help, but on the forum your location is given as Cleethorpes, which may be deterring those helpful souls who reside not too far from the present location of your van. Might be worthwhile telling people where the van is at the moment.

Count me in as a volunteer helper once you have determined a venue for the fixing.

Regards,
Martlet


----------



## n brown (Dec 5, 2016)

Sue- might be cheaper to get another van,this is going to cost a fortune in doughnuts !


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 5, 2016)

n brown said:


> Sue- might be cheaper to get another van,this is going to cost a fortune in doughnuts !



So theres where i have been going wrong,its doughnuts for stopping leaks in vans.
Gaffer tape for joints in meantime.


----------



## witzend (Dec 5, 2016)

Just a suggestion for a temporary repair FLASHING TAPE FLASH BAND ROOFING REPAIR SELF ADHESIVE TAPE ROLL LEAD BITUMEN 10m | eBay


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 5, 2016)

n brown said:


> Sue- might be cheaper to get another van,this is going to cost a fortune in doughnuts !



OI YOU !.

I Will have you know I'm down to 6 a day !


(On a good day,,!)


----------



## wildman (Dec 5, 2016)

if you get stuck I have room and could erect the marquee over the van but would need help to get it up and covered plus someone to actually do the roof sealing. a rubber roof sealing compound would probably be the answer and do the whole roof, Trouble is it generally only comes in black or grey.


----------



## wildman (Dec 5, 2016)

witzend said:


> Just a suggestion for a temporary repair FLASHING TAPE FLASH BAND ROOFING REPAIR SELF ADHESIVE TAPE ROLL LEAD BITUMEN 10m | eBay


 The lead foil comes off in no time, been there done that on a previous van also on leaking landrover sunlights.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 5, 2016)

Last year I Raked out the Failing sealant on all my Roof joints, Cleaned them out, Re Purflexed the joints & then Painted 2 coats of Isoflex glass strand re enforced Roof repair paint on top,
Dropbox - IMAG1455_1.jpg
So far, So good.


----------



## Caz (Dec 5, 2016)

Can't help at all as useless at stuff like this and don't have any undercover storage, but just to say I hope you can get it sorted out soon, Sue.


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 5, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Last year I Raked out the Failing sealant on all my Roof joints, Cleaned them out, Re Purflexed the joints & then Painted 2 coats of Isoflex glass strand re enforced Roof repair paint on top,
> Dropbox - IMAG1455_1.jpg
> So far, So good.


good job how long did it take.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 5, 2016)

wildman said:


> if you get stuck I have room and could erect the marquee over the van but would need help to get it up and covered plus someone to actually do the roof sealing. a rubber roof sealing compound would probably be the answer and do the whole roof, Trouble is it generally only comes in black or grey.



HEY,,,I HOPE SHE SEES THIS POST !


Yeah that's a GREAT offer, I ofcourse will help out Wildman !.
I THINK she is busy with commitments of sorts until early January, But if your offer is still available then, That is going to be a GREAT result.
If you need any help around the site I CAN help out there as well Wildman.
Um,,Errr,,,I take it you still have some of your Homemade Wine available !!.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 5, 2016)

molly 2 said:


> good job how long did it take.



Thanks,,I had 7 days of Good weather, & a good space to do it, it did take about 40-45Hrs over that time. But I certainly didn't tax myself, Those days are well gone & Forgot.


----------



## witzend (Dec 5, 2016)

witzend said:


> Just a suggestion for a temporary repair FLASHING TAPE FLASH BAND ROOFING REPAIR SELF ADHESIVE TAPE ROLL LEAD BITUMEN 10m | eBay





wildman said:


> The lead foil comes off in no time, been there done that on a previous van also on leaking landrover sunlights.



Notice I did say TemporaryRepair she could possible get someone near by just to stick it on with more thought this may offer a permanent repair Screwfix do a range of similar products

Thompsons High Performance Roof Seal Black 2.5Ltr | Seals and Roof Treatment | Screwfix.com


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 5, 2016)

witzend said:


> Notice I did sat TemporaryRepair she could possible get someone near by just to stick it on with more thought this may offer a perament repair Screwfix do a range of similar products
> 
> Thompsons High Performance Roof Seal Black 2.5Ltr | Seals and Roof Treatment | Screwfix.com



I used this on my previous 'van along the roof seams that were a bit suspect. After 4 years it was still in place and working well.

It was the Evostik version that I used.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 5, 2016)

I THINK she has disappeared, Hope it's sorted.


Sue, I did repliy to your PM Last night, Haven't heard back from you !


----------



## wildman (Dec 6, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> HEY,,,I HOPE SHE SEES THIS POST !
> 
> 
> Yeah that's a GREAT offer, I ofcourse will help out Wildman !.
> ...


Sue has been here and seen the marquee, more importantly she survived my wine, hee hee


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 9, 2016)

Well, Still no reply to PM, so I hope all is sorted. I will head the opposite way now then lol lol.


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 9, 2016)

think its been very generous of you to offer help with such gusto and enthusiasm.......and like you, do hope sue has managed to sort something out......happy travels to you n. zombie.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you Trixie, Make sure you come & say Hi, if you see a Fat Zombie near you !


----------



## The laird (Dec 9, 2016)

Well done Paul for all your. Effort


----------



## Wully (Dec 9, 2016)

*Roof repair*

Hi sue sent you pm let me know if you got it. Wully


----------



## daisymini (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,  First of all Really sorry i havent replied to some of your kind offers of help but its been a hectic time.  Nesting Zombie: you have gone above and beyond with your offer of help and i really appreciate it,  Wildman: thankyou for your offer of the marquee and a venue to do the repairs, And the other OP who also offered me a space.
Loosercruiser who repairs fibreglass roofs has also offered his help as has Martlet,  Thankyou all...!!

So to sum everything up ive read and taken note of everybody's advice and have decided to do a temporary repair (or tarp) as i think trying to do the repairs this time of year would be a waste of time.

So...come the spring i shall try and find a venue fairly central that suits the people that would still like to help.  And of course i shall supply copious amounts of doughnuts!!!

You people on here never fail to amaze me with how generous of spirit you all are...!!!


----------



## daisymini (Dec 10, 2016)

stonedaddy said:


> Hi Sue I have just seen this thread. What I have got is a couple of very light pvc dust sheets. They are very weak  but cover a big area. Once on and fastend down with tape or something I think they will stop the ingress temporary while the job needing doing is inspected. That will give you time to get the materials for doing the job. I will come over and put the dust sheets over for you.
> .... Tom ....



Hi Tom, Thanks for the offer but im going to need van for new years do...then i shall cover it so if you fancy a detour after Astbury to cover it, feel free....lol


----------



## Robmac (Dec 10, 2016)

How about we have a mini meet at my unit early spring Sue?

We would have to restrict numbers to about 3 or 4 vans, but over a weekend I'm sure we could crack it.


----------



## daisymini (Dec 10, 2016)

Robmac said:


> How about we have a mini meet at my unit early spring Sue?
> 
> We would have to restrict numbers to about 3 or 4 vans, but over a weekend I'm sure we could crack it.



That sounds like a great idea Rob...If everyone else is ok with the location,  Once again Big thanks xxx


----------



## Robmac (Dec 10, 2016)

For those getting involved, my unit is at Alconbury Airfield near Huntingdon, so fairly central.


----------



## carol (Dec 10, 2016)

Robmac said:


> How about we have a mini meet at my unit early spring Sue?
> 
> We would have to restrict numbers to about 3 or 4 vans, but over a weekend I'm sure we could crack it.



I'll come and make tea and just generally get in the way. Oh, and make unknowledgable suggestions.


----------



## Lee (Dec 10, 2016)

carol said:


> I'll come and make tea and just generally get in the way. Oh, and make unknowledgable suggestions. &#55357;&#56842;



It great to see that you can still keep a perfect equilibrium.


----------



## Robmac (Dec 10, 2016)

One added bonus. The forklift with a pallet on the forks, makes a great platform to work on the roof.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Dec 10, 2016)

Ok, Depending on a Date & available spot for The Nest (& Where I am at that time), Count me in if I'm needed. Let me know ASAP though.


----------



## Lee (Dec 10, 2016)

Robmac said:


> One added bonus. The forklift with a pallet on the forks, makes a great platform to work on the roof.



That's good to know, I'll have to pop in on my way to Cambridge one day, so I can clean the roof.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 10, 2016)

under flyovers can be good spots to do 'dry' work over a weekend,
i hope you get sorted.
all the best
jan


----------



## Wully (Dec 10, 2016)

*Fixing roof*

Been trying to contact rob can you let me know if you got pm if not leave me one and I'll reply cheers


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Dec 10, 2016)

Looser cruiser said:


> Been trying to contact rob can you let me know if you got pm if not leave me one and I'll reply cheers



Think Rob said yesterday that he was going to a birthday bash today.


----------



## Wully (Dec 10, 2016)

LeeLinda said:


> That's good to know, I'll have to pop in on my way to Cambridge one day, so I can clean the roof.



What did you buy a double decker bus


----------

